# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  في السلك : بابكر سلك :  مفهوم مجلس الشرف

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك
مفهوم مجلس الشرف
.
* ايها الناس
* مجلس الشرف المريخي
كان وسيلة تبحث عنها الجماهير لتوفير اموال تسيير المريخ فاصبح فكرة تدور في رأس طارق المعتصم ثم تحول لغاية يهدف اليها الاستاذ عصام الحاج بكل مايملك من خبرات وما اوتي من قوة فاصبح واقعا
* وبرغم انتشار الفكرة وفتح السجل الا ان الامر يحتاج لشرح اكثر ولتقبل بصدر رحب للمقترحات الجديدة المفيده
* فالمريخ ملك للجميع وديمقراطيته ترفض الرأي الواحد
* قابلت ممثل قروب مريخاب مانديلا
* وهو قروب ملتزم بنفرة القروبات ويجود بالموجود
* عرفت منه انهم فهموا ان مجلس الشرف هو اعلان لانهاء نفرة القروبات الشهرية
* لان مشروع مجلس الشرف يوفر المليارات وبالتالي تنتهي ازمة المال بالمريخ
* قلت له ان مجلس الشرف هو المولود الشرعي لنفرة القروبات
* وان مجلس الشرف لا يعني الاستغناء عن نفرة القروبات التي تدعم معنويا الكيان والجماهير قبل ان توفر الدعم المادي
* وان نفرة القروبات هي سنة حسنة استنتها الجماهير الواعية يجب ان تستمر
* وان نفرة القروبات هي التي تؤكد ملكيتنا الشائعه لكيان يتملكا عشقا ويمتلكنا
* وانها النافذه الوحيده التي يصل عبرها للمريخ سهم الفقراء ماليا الاغنياء كرامة وانتماء ومحبة
* لذا لن يكون من اهداف مجلس الشرف ايقاف نفرة القروبات
* بل يستطيع اي قروب ان يجمع مبلغ عضوية مجلس الشرف ويسجل به اسم القروب بمجلس الشرف لنيل الوسام الادبي
* ايها الناس
* مجلس الشرف لا يعني قفل الباب امام اي دعم مادي للمريخ
* فالذي لا يملك المال بالطبع يملك القدر الكافي من المحبه و العشق و الانتماء الذي يؤهله لنيل شرف دعم المريخ
* فالذي يملك المليارات ويتبرع بعشرين الف جنيه منها يكون عظيما
* والذي يملك جنيها ويتبرع به للمريخ
* يكون اعظم لانه تبرع بكل مايملك
* يبقي شوية تفكير و مزيد من الشرح لمشروع مجلس الشرف
* المهم
* معسكرنا بتركيا شئ جميل
* ولكن هل هو معسكر يحمل عوامل النجاح بين طياته ونحن نواجه اعداديا شفخانة التركي و تابول الكازاخستاني ???
* ومن الذي اختار تلك الفرق الغريبه ???
* كان ده هاي تبقي مشكلة
* واذا كانت دي الشركة المنظمة تبقي مشكلتين
* مشكلتين وفندقين
* ونتمني ان يستفيد مجلسنا الموقر من هذه التجربة بعد تقييمها بجدية للاستفادة منها مستقبلا
* لكن ان كان هذا خيار المدرب
* يبقي ضيعنا مليارات التسجيلات ومليارات المعسكر مع مدرب لا يستحق ذلك
* جنا نعرفوا كان اخير لينا من جنا مابنعرفوا
* المهم
* الجماعه درنوا في مصر مع فريق رابطة اظنو اسمو شيكو
* و الواضح ان مدربهم قد بدأ عاجلا في افراغ كيسو
* الرأي عندي ان تستفيد فطومة اختي ( القطبة ) من الجندر وتستعين بالمدربه القومية سلمي بتاعت النهضه ربك
* فالنجاح الكبير الذي حققته فطومة اختي في الهلال يثبت بان فرص نجاح المرأه في قيادة الامور في الهلال كبيرة
* وياحبذا لو استعانت فطومة كذلك بسعاد سادومبا
* فالمرأة استطاعت ان تقود سيارة ماتقود الهلال !
* ياخ المرة قادت دولة لمن الهلال
* بعيدين كترت النسوان كانت علي الاقل كتلت البصلة الشفناها دراب دراب في صور معسكر مصر
* ياخ الثعلب لابد ليهو ورا بصلة قدر الكتله
* عامل ساتر ولا ايه يا كابتن ??
* ايها الناس
* ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
* اها
* نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
* انت يا والينا
* شنو الناس الشايلين في السوق مساويك وامواس وحايمين فينا !
* الواحد لو باع بضاعتو كلها لينا
* مابتم حق الفطور لو كان فول او سخينه
* الغريبة الفي المكاتب حايمين فينا
* الواحد يجيك سايم ربع كيلو عنب مخمر يا والينا
* ويخش المكتب برااحه زي البتصنت علينا
* والغريبه الجمب ست الشاي يا والينا
* ساعتين قاعد في البمبر لا بطلب لي روحو لا بطلب لينا
* وفاتح خشمو مقهي فينا
* والقميص مكرضم بي ورا اظنها جريدة يا والينا
* زي ديل فعلوهم بالعمل عشان ينتجوا بدل يترمتلوا ويعاينوا فينا
* عشان نطلع من الحالة الفينا

سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال الحيطان ليها ودان واليومين دي عندها التهاب الاذن الوسطي
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا تتسرعوا فى الحكم على هاى

*

----------


## زول هناك

*في شك صحافة المريخ بتحرك في فكرة 
ان كان من المجلس الجديد تكون مصيبة
وابعاد هاي في هذا الوقت ليس في مصلحة صحف المريخ 
لماذا التسرع في الحكم علي المدير الفني ؟؟؟؟ لماذا  ؟
عايزين يرجعوا غارزيتو ؟؟؟ يمكن كل شي وارد 
انا من سمعت انه اتصل علي الوالي في حادث فداسي قلت في شي 
الله يستر 
*

----------

